# BSA Parabike with odd T frame number



## Mercian (Sep 6, 2018)

Dear All,

I'm just starting on my third Parabike restoration, using a frame I bought from Chris earlier in the year. By the way, Chris's packing of bicycles for shipping is second to none, I can highly recommend  the sales experience (-:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bsa-airborne-paratrooper-frameset.128882/

The photos show that it is missing almost all the usual parts, but it is an early second pattern with its original SCC2 Brown paint (the majority are Green), and all of the transfers in good condition, so it's worth taking some effort on it.














The oddity is the serial number. I've always read and been told that they start with an R. This one does not, it starts with a T. It's so unusual, that I didn't notice when buying the bike, but only when I started to prepare it. It's plain from the photo and comparison with my other bikes that the T is not a light or mis-stamping of an R.




My latest BSA T13439




Credit: Tango http://www.warrelics.eu/forum/airborne-special-forces/bsa-para-bike-372872/

For comparison R16394 above, and R28563 below.




Crecit: Martyn Hillyard http://hmvf.co.uk/topic/25299-bsa-folding-paratroopers-bicycle/

Has anyone seen another with a T serial? Being an early Brown in colour it dates to the satrt of production, but I can find R serials before and after it. 

I have a couple of ideas, but would be interested in any theories as to why it is stamped T.

I don't think it's anything other than an oddity, but not one I've seen before.

And, whilst I'm here, leads to spare parts welcome, especially a replacement top butterfly nut and screw. (-:

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Sep 6, 2018)

Transfers are fantastic! Both my BSA's serials start with R. R16683 and R17378. 
I have a spare crank.

Chad


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2018)

Both of mine have "R's" too


----------

